# anyone sell a camo'd ak to uber's?



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Just bought it, was hoping I could find the owner to see what kind of coating is on the gun so I can match it. Thanks


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Not me but that thing is sweet!!!!


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, also picked up and tricked out a saiga 12


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn I like both of them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG! Early CHRISTmas! Thats what I like!!!!


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm liking that camo job!


----------

